
Only 15% of the Basecamp operations budget is spent on Ruby - zdw
https://m.signalvnoise.com/only-15-of-the-basecamp-operations-budget-is-spent-on-ruby/
======
hodder
On the Amazon Premium:

"There’s a lot of spend in that bucket. The biggest line item is the million
dollars per year we spend storing 4.5 petabyte worth of files. We used to
store these files ourselves, across three physical data centers for redundancy
and availability, but the final math and operational hassle didn’t pan out. So
now we’re just on S3 with a multi-region redundancy setup."

"I do appreciate the youthful incredulity of thinking you can save us a
million dollars a year by pointing to a hard-drive rack . It’s good to
question the fundamentals! And we’ve done just that. Spreadsheets up the
wazoo. We don’t spend a million dollars with glee. But you can try to cut
corners on redundancy and availability, and then you can see how much leniency
your customers will show you when you lose their files and have to explain
yourself. I’m the one who has to say sorry! So I have to be able to look at
our setup and believe we did everything possible to keep our customer’s data
safe, and then some. This is that."

